# Northstar Mountain Village



## labguides (Feb 7, 2007)

I could not find a review or rating for Northstar Mountain Village in British Columbia. Does anyone have experience with this timeshare?


----------



## asp (Feb 7, 2007)

located in Village North - good location for families.  near grocery store, liquor store, and lots of restaurants in walking distance.  relatively little night noise.
We haven't stayed there, so can't comment on interiors - but they look like typical ffamily ski condos in Whistler.


----------



## eal (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...y_Creek_Condos-Whistler_British_Columbia.html

There are six reviews on tripadvisor for Northstar at Stoney Creek Condos in Whistler, if that is the same place.


----------



## Aussie girl (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a Northstar Mountain Village in Kimberley BC. Trades through Interval.
It is right on the ski hill.

Donna


----------



## Victoria (Feb 8, 2007)

We stayed there three years ago in a two bedroom.  Both bedrooms were upstairs and quite small with a bathroom between them.  The location is wonderful - just a few steps from the village and fairly quiet.  We are at Pacific Shores right now, but e-mail me next week if you want more info or pictures.


----------

